# Teenie tiny eggs



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Do the eggs from new hens get bigger fast? They are like the size of a cherry tomato


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I think, from what I've heard, the eggs get progressively bigger as the hen matures.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, they're just practicing.

As they begin laying, these are sometimes referred to as "ladder eggs". They are going up the ladder in the laying cycle, so the eggs will get bigger. Or sometimes, the eggs are humongous, and cause alot of problems, going up the ladder to the right size, which is the correct smaller size. As laying tapers off, you may see them again.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Thanks! The eggs are super cute but c'mon.... Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hang around Jennifer, I have an egg I'm gonna take a picture of and upload for you


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

These are pictures of the same egg that my Dutch Blue Hen, Sister laid. I thought that hubby was yanking my chain and that he had put a robin's egg in there, but the egg is white. It was the only one this small that she laid, and I kept it in the fridge for about a year, then in the jewelry box for 2 years since then. Since she was my baby girl!!! The top picture is on the desk beside my wedding ring.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Fuzzy!!! That's awesome coolest thing yet... I've got some tiny blue green ones.. Not that small but tiny. Sorry about your hen you lost


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Wait was that you.? Maybe not!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

jennifer said:


> Wait was that you.? Maybe not!!


That was me!! Anyone notice the shoutout to ChickenForum in the picture of the egg??


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I did!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

No where????


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I saw it too.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

jennifer said:


> No where????


You are just too cute!!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Funny!!!!!


----------

